# Wanted this for Christmas.



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Amazon didn't have any more.
So I'm making my own.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty neat! I really like yours!

Fiona3. ????????????????????????


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

You'll be proud of your own handiwork--less expense and made a lot better! Good job! Pretty cool, too!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

And why pay Amazon prices when you are so creative.


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

How creative! And I am sure when you get done with it, it will be even more special than the original.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

It cost me under$10.00. 
Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Yours is so much nicer.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

frannie di said:


> Yours is so much nicer.


Thank you.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good..At least you know that it is made well...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yours is looking great so far , think it will be even more special to you than the one off amazon when finshed


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> Pretty neat! I really like yours!
> 
> Fiona3. ????????????????????????


It's not quite done yet. But thanks


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Good, thinking.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

what is it?


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

liz morris said:


> And why pay Amazon prices when you are so creative.


YES!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

ducatirose2 said:


> It cost me under$10.00.
> Thanks for the compliments.


And no shipping!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that I like yours better!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great job


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh what a great job. Well done.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

It is a jewelry holder, but could be used to hold keys or anything that is small and gets lost easily and can be hung up.


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

That turned out very nice. I had my son make something similar for me to fit over my electric box in my bedroom. I like this a lot better with the wire backing. I had a shelf, dowels, and one rod to loop my jewelry on. Then I liked that so much but I still needed something for all my earrings. I ended up making a wall hanging using burlap that hung from a dowel. I could pull threads to create bigger spaces and by tying the centers it was even kind of artsy. I sew so I also added some pockets at the bottom to weigh it down a little more. My earrings just poke through the burlap and with the spaces created with the pulled areas it is all easy to access putting the backing on. A friend of mine used black burlap and that really showed off her sparkling earrings.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> what is it?


Holds jewerly


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

LERDMANN said:


> That turned out very nice. I had my son make something similar for me to fit over my electric box in my bedroom. I like this a lot better with the wire backing. I had a shelf, dowels, and one rod to loop my jewelry on. Then I liked that so much but I still needed something for all my earrings. I ended up making a wall hanging using burlap that hung from a dowel. I could pull threads to create bigger spaces and by tying the centers it was even kind of artsy. I sew so I also added some pockets at the bottom to weigh it down a little more. My earrings just poke through the burlap and with the spaces created with the pulled areas it is all easy to access putting the backing on. A friend of mine used black burlap and that really showed off her sparkling earrings.


I have an electrical box in my bedroom. I'm going to find a canvas frame and do spill paint. I like your idea to hide it.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

LERDMANN said:


> That turned out very nice. I had my son make something similar for me to fit over my electric box in my bedroom. I like this a lot better with the wire backing. I had a shelf, dowels, and one rod to loop my jewelry on. Then I liked that so much but I still needed something for all my earrings. I ended up making a wall hanging using burlap that hung from a dowel. I could pull threads to create bigger spaces and by tying the centers it was even kind of artsy. I sew so I also added some pockets at the bottom to weigh it down a little more. My earrings just poke through the burlap and with the spaces created with the pulled areas it is all easy to access putting the backing on. A friend of mine used black burlap and that really showed off her sparkling earrings.


The wire rack is a cookie rack to cool cookies and baked goods. It fit perfectly. I couldn't find chicken wire unless I bought the whole roll.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a couple picture frames with nylon net in them that my earring hang on. They look nice and are easy to make.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Very creative ladies.


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

A cookie rack...what an awesome idea. I was wondering where you managed to find the nice black wire. Ingenious. Thanks.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! :sm24:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great and you can also proudly say I did it.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> what is it?


That's my question also.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice. I think you could probably get all of the components at Hobby Lobby if anyone else is so inclined to make one.

You did a wonderful job on yours, I like the "beachy" look of it.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. For those asking, it's a jewerly holder. I got the picture and frame at savers.(like Goodwill) took out the picture . Went to Dollar store for hooks.
I will post when it's totally finished..


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

May I ask what it is?


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Yours is nicer than the one from amazon.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

mopa2282 said:


> Yours is nicer than the one from amazon.


Thank you


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks wonderful, well done.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Brilliant! And so attractive! Great job.

Hazel


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

OK thanks.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

liz morris said:


> And why pay Amazon prices when you are so creative.


I agree...
If I see something in the store that I like and it cost an arm and a leg....I just go home and make it myself. I just wish more women could realize that they are fully capable of it, too. Just that our men did a really good job of keeping us, stupid.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Smart lady. Probably a lot cheaper too.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good for you. See you did not need it from Amazon.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job. I love it!!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

The men I know never make me/us feel stupid; they are creative and "you can do it" enablers. The ones who make women feel stupid are on power trips and need feeling superior for their own self worth. Avoid at all times. Exception are two adult sons in their 60's who are still giving me Ipads, laptops, flash drives and all manner of attachments etc. and I politely ask them to do the hook ups or put together and their standard answer to my request is, "No, y o u should do it. It's good for you!" Last time I asked for help setting up a gadget that takes slides and converts them into computer photos hearing , the usual good for you , I threatened to turn them in for elder abuse!"


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Very clever and useful. Great job!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic !


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Follow up... finished it. Thank you for all your compliments I appreciate it. And the people that weren't sure what it was it's a jewelry holder.


----------

